# 90F Water



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

It has been really hot the last couple of days, and my tank is reading 90 F, there isn't any real elevated aggression, but is this going to negatively effect them? How can I cool down my water? There are windows, but the blinds are closed on them all but one.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

uh... 90 is really high man make sure your heater isnt on, or jammed first ... then start adding ice a few good handfulls at a time, turn off the lights, would be my suggestion and getting a fan to move some air in the room

oh and water changes with cold water can help to, just add it slowly to avoid shock to your fish


----------



## jsadlersos (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes absolutley adjust slowly, like one degree per day. Yeah 90 is really hot , and at these temps you could literally start to cook your fish if they don't have a cooler place to retreat to


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow - 90 degrees is really hot.

One thing you need to do is keep that water circulating. The hotter the water is, the less dissolved oxygen it can hold. All you can do about this now is to keep that water moving and well-aerated.

Some people have cooled their water a little bit in hot weather by opening the top and having a fan blow over the top of the water. The thermodynamics of evaporating water cools the tank the same way sweat cools off a person who excercises.


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay so I have a koralia 4, My xp3 at the top making a lot of surface agitation, I did about a 20% water change and added colder water over about 2 hours which dropped it a couple degrees. I now have the top open, with some wire shelves on top just to stop anything from potentially jumping, and a fan blowing across the top of the tank. The fish are still swimming and still have their colour and haven't appeared to have any laboured breathing or be stressed out. I think it will be okay with the temperature back to normal in a couple of days.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Would floating Freeze packs possibly help??? After all.....it would add to circulation cause cold sinks.

I would imagine adding a couple airwands in the bottom of the tank would also help cool as well as adjitate.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

90F..dam.
I smell some fish soup comin up. lol get some freezer packs in the water to float/fan/ice/block it form the sun. you can also add airstones in the tank to pull water to the surface to release heat.

hope this helps


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

My tank/s today are reading 86. They are handling the heat alot better than I am. Just put a powerhead at the surface and you'll not have to worry.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> My tank/s today are reading 86. They are handling the heat alot better than I am. Just put a powerhead at the surface and you'll not have to worry.


I like this idea better than ice cube one, not that I'm knocking the ice idea but running a power head just at the surface is more reliable at keeping a steady temperature especially if you have to leave your home from time to time. Thank goodness I have central cooling.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> My tank/s today are reading 86. *They are handling the heat alot better than I am. *Just put a powerhead at the surface and you'll not have to worry.


haha, agreed.


----------

